# Help needed with size for foul weather gear



## MSN2Travelers (Sep 12, 2006)

I am looking to get some decent set of foul weather gear for my wife. Size is an issue. She is all of 4' 11" on a tall day and normally wears a size 4P. Sleeve length is a constant problem, even with petite sizes. 

The smallest women's sizes I find for foulies are size 6. She says that "should" be OK but I worry that the sleeves will be several inches past her fingertips.

Have any of you ladies had this type problem and what was your solution?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

MSN2Travelers-

I can sympathize with your wife's situation, as I'm only 5'4" or so and need an XL foul weather jacket, since I wear a 42" suit normally and have an 18" neck.  Most of the foul weather gear sized to fit my shoulders is designed for someone 6' tall or so. 

One option is to get the foul weather gear tailored. This can be a bit expensive, but it is well worth doing. I recently got a drysuit that I will be having tailored to fit me far better than it does currently.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't mean to be offensive, but I got some nice gear for my daughter when she was 10, so have you considered children's sizes?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Children's sizes generally won't account for an adult's larger bulk...


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Call Team 1 Newport Team One Newport 1-800-847-4327 they specialize in foul weather gear and I'm sure they will know the best answer to your question. IF they recommend a solution that sounds like a good fit (so to speak), be sure to buy it from them so their expertise will say in business.

good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sympathise. Since many of the manufacturers outsourced to China it's getting really difficult to get anything properly adjusted. And a long time since foulies were regularly 'made to measure'. I'm 5'2"" and XL, with short arms. I tried dozens of off-the-peg suits until final I found the Musto HPX range with decent women's sizes, which proved a good fit. Sadly I think they've now gone Unisex.

Cost an arm and a leg though, so now I'm even shorter.


----------



## MSN2Travelers (Sep 12, 2006)

*Good fit with ...*

I want to thank everybody all of your suggestions. We went with Gill Junior cruise jacket size Lrg for the tops and women's Key West size six for the bottoms. Great fit.


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

Paul 
I can feel for ya my first mate (Christine) is also 4' 10 1/2" and that 1/2" is very important . We went with Gill also and found them a good fit.
"Doc" Bob


----------

